# First time how to Q!



## naturalhi (Oct 26, 2006)

*I'm switching from dirt to hydro. If the answer is on here I didn't find it,...so!
So I bring home a clone, that's in a 2x2 rock wool cube. then it's placed in a bed of coco and cover with more, and started on an ebbnflo water and 24hour lite.

Now the Q! After the clones have reached my desired height how do I trans fer clones with roots intact to a larger container for flowering? I'm supposing that I'll have to break the cubes apart and put in separate small containers, but would rather leave them together, would the roots cause a problem, don't know how much they'd grow in a 2-3 week veg cycle. 

Help is always appreciated!!!!
*


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 26, 2006)

So is it going into dirt now? If so cant you just leave the rockwool?


I dunno


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 26, 2006)

Once you put the clone in the coco or whatever medium you're gonna use, you either put it in the final container you're going to use all the way through or something that you can get the other container into without disturbing the roots. That will be hard with coco. I use rockwool so once the clones are rooted I put them in 6x6 cubes and that's where they'll stay for the duration.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 26, 2006)

all I could think of would be cleaning the rockwool and roots with pH balanced water very well then put it in the ebb & flow. Making that change though, expect your plants to go through some shock. If you have the money buy some foliar spray with the b vitamins in it and lightly spray it for a few days to help with the stress. You hydro store should carry something.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm missing something here. why does he need to clean the rockwool and the roots?


----------



## KADE (Oct 26, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> I'm missing something here. why does he need to clean the rockwool and the roots?


 
Yeah, i'm not sure either. 

If your clones are in dirt.... then clean them off as best as possible as not to clog up your pump w/ dirt n crap. If they are in rockwool.... then jam that in a bigger rockwool cube. If you wanted you could fill a 5 gallon bucket with rockwool cubes or coco and have a full size plant in that.


----------



## naturalhi (Oct 27, 2006)

I was just trying to be able to raise the clones to 12"- 18" in a container then move to 9"x9" basket for flower cycle, but sounds like I'll need to get a tray to put 9" baskets in for vegging. I was hoping I could use this bubbler type bucket and tray that I could put 4-5 smaller containers in then set right in larger Baskets when ready, oh well sounds like another month will go by before I'm ready to veg.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 27, 2006)

I see now. You are looking to veg and flower at the same time whilst keeping them in smaller containers during veg? You could go with bed/tray style for the veg, put them in 4 inch cubes and then put them into 6 inchers or coco baskets or whatever you want and then into the buckets.


----------



## naturalhi (Oct 28, 2006)

Cool! biff, That's where I'm trying to get. To be able to veg say 6 clones till they're ready to put into flower room, with their big sisters. I was worried about their roots growing out the bottom of medium and getting tangled and rip when they're moved to flower.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 28, 2006)

The roots will only grow out of the bottom of the cube/coco basket so far. They can grow out the bottom this amount and not be an issue in beds or something similar.
Something like this might do you good for veg if you are looking to do 6 at a time. You could use whatever medium you wanted.


----------

